# Global Periods



## daniel (Aug 8, 2008)

Does anyone know of any website that directs one to all the global periods for all the surgical procedures. 

(sidenote)- seeking the global period for 27603


daniel
cpc


----------



## mmelcam (Aug 8, 2008)

27603 has a 90 day globa. Try your local medicare website. They may have a complete list.


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 8, 2008)

*Go to the CMS fee schedule for this info*

If you go to the CMS web site and look up fee schedule, you can type in the code at the top and then click on it. It will go to the page where the code is listed. It was have all of the information there.


----------



## aguelfi (Aug 11, 2008)

go to:
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/PhysicianFeeSched/PFSRVF/list.asp#TopOfPage
It's the Medicare Physican Fee scheudule relative value file.  find the 2008 year and choose the 2008AB and PPRRVU08.  it lists all of the CPT codes the ruv units, their global periods, the modifiers that are applicable (TC, PC, 50, 62, 66, ect,) the level of supervision required.  It's great.  I use it every day.  
If you search your carrier for the "Medicare Physician Fee Schedule Database File Layout" you should be able to find the directions on how to use this.  Check it out.


----------

